

WWDC 2012 Keynote - jarederondu
http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/126pihbedvcoihbefvbhjkbvsefbg/event/index.html

======
ashishgandhi
To me, says "Available shortly". <http://i.imgur.com/CbjlY.png>

But thanks for the link.

EDIT: As other's have pointed out, you need to be using Safari. I can confirm
I can watch it when I open it up there.

~~~
jarederondu
make sure you're using Safari

~~~
kevincennis
Yeah, I can confirm this works on Mac Safari despite having given me the
"unavailable" message in Chrome.

------
munchor
Sigh... Quicktime. As a Linux user, I can't use it. Just use HTML5 Video or
make Quicktime cross-platform Apple...

~~~
mitchty
It'll show up here too <http://www.youtube.com/user/Apple/videos>

That or give me 30-40 minutes to get it and convert it (its 2.18g O.O)

------
fratis
Side question: does anyone know why Apple uses edgesuite.net for these things?
Is that an internal name, a third-party corp. managing their video
distribution, or something else?

~~~
wmf
It's part of Akamai AFAIK.

------
augustl
Anyone got the link to the HTTP live streaming URL? It's watchable in VLC but
I don't have a Mac handy to circumvent the browser sniffing.. It's possible to
get to the URL via the inspector I think.

EDIT: Assuming this keynote uses the same technology the previous keynotes
have been using, of course.

~~~
superdude
[http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/jun/126pihbedvcoihbefvbhj...](http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/jun/126pihbedvcoihbefvbhjkbvsefbg/12oibwefsvihbsdfvpihbsd6_350_ref.mov)
works in iTunes for Windows.

~~~
tytr
If you view source of the webpage, you will see links for the iPad and iPhone
as well. Search for "_350".

Alas, getting actual links to video is not always so easy.

Thank you Adobe, Brightcove and others for making video such a PITA.

------
hisyam
Does anyone know why Apple doesn't offer their keynotes in Youtube anymore? I
missed the days when I can view their keynotes in 720p.

------
dexter313
User Agent Switcher on Firefox works for me.

